# Lock the Fire?



## MikeFromMesa (Dec 14, 2011)

Is there any way to actually lock the Fire so it cannot be used by someone else at all without entering a password?

I set a password and "locked" the Fire yesterday (using the Lock icon at the top of the screen) but could find no way to actually prevent it from being used. Locking seemed to prevent someone from accessing the Kindle store but they could still open the Kindle and access anything stored on it. Locking it and powering it off did not prevent someone from re-starting it and accessing the content.

What I was really looking for was functionality that would present a login screen when the Fire was turn on. Any way to do this? Thanks.


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

You are confusing several things. The lock icon is to lock the orientation of the screen. When locked, it will orient to portrait unless an app requires a landscape orientation.

The password/lock function is under "security" and prevents the Fire from being used without a logon password. It is invoked when the Fire is turned off (long push of the on/off button) or in sleep mode (short push). This should not be confused with the password function under "restrictions", which only relates to requiring a password to use wifi.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Once it's locked tho, is content on the device still accesible if you plugged it into your PC? hmmm


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

If you unlock it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Just to expand a bit on JW's point, to lock the Fire so that when the lock screen appears (screensaver with date, time, and the yellow swipe banner), a password is required to bypass it, you tap the gear in the upper right hand corner, then More > Security > Lock Screen Password > On.  

You are asked to enter a password of at least four characters, tap in the confirm password box and tap it again and tap Finish.  

Now, when you swipe the yellow bar, you'll see a translucent screen asking you to enter the password to unlock it.  Then press OK.

(Interestingly, if you use all numbers, you get a telephone-style keyboard--with numbers only and letters grouped with each number.)  If you use letters, you get a keyboard-style keyboard.)

To turn off the lock screen password, do the same thing, Gear >  More > Security > Lock Screen Password > Off.  You'll be asked to use the password you set up.

As for the USB question, the Kindle has to be awakened from the lock screen in order to connect to a PC.  So, if you have that passworded, the connection to the PC won't happen until the lock screen is cleared.

Betsy


----------



## MikeFromMesa (Dec 14, 2011)

Apparently I was confusing lots of different things. 

Thanks to all of you for clearing all of that up for me. I need to read through these posts and and try to set a password properly and I am sure it will take care of my immediate needs.


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> [...]
> 
> (Interestingly, if you use all numbers, you get a telephone-style keyboard--with numbers only and letters grouped with each number.) If you use letters, you get a keyboard-style keyboard.)
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!!! I manage to hit backspace instead of enter about 90% of the time when entering my password (via soft keyboard). Using numbers completely solves this problem.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, in experimenting, I tried both...and decided that if I wanted to lock it (which I don't), numbers were the way to go!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

One other note. . .the lock orientation -- which is the icon on the upper left of the screen that you get when you tap the gear for settings -- will lock the orientation in whatever configuration it is in at that time.  So if you're holding it landscape, you can lock it landscape.


----------

